# Gamers looking to sue Sony over firmware 3.21



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Gamers looking to sue Sony over firmware 3.21 *
*April 2, 8:27 PM







Matt Furtado 
*







 
Sony PS3 System Update


Earlier this week, Sony initiated a firmware update that would remove the option of installing your own operating system on your PS3. With some running Linux on their PS3s, this mandatory firmware update angered that audience, but the reason behind the removal of such a feature was to diminish the potential threat of software piracy on the PS3. This forceful action is not sitting well with consumers and now PS3 owners that have been affected by the firmware are firing back at Sony by issuing complaints to the FCC and the BBB.
Several gaming forums and websites have had this message plastered: 

_"Feel free to forward this to anyone that was affected by the 3.21 update. Twittet, Facebook, post it on news sites.

If you have been affected by Sony's 3.21 update file a complaint to the BBB and the FTC and your corresponding Attorney General.

It is very easy and completely online forms. Just go to the respective websites

www. bbb .org / us / --- click on file a complaint

www. ftccomplaintassistant .gov --- click on complaint assistant

NOTE: Delete the spaces in the URL's above

Here is the address for SCEA
Sony Computer Entertainment America, Inc.
919 E Hillsdale Blvd 2nd Floor "_

Most who have installed their operating system on their PS3s are not pirating software, but they may be utilizing other functions on their PS3 to better DVD performance or other aspects. The main reason gamers are up in arms about this change is that Sony once urged people to install their own operating system on the system, and now Sony is backtracking on those statements by removing the functionality. With this type of move occurring, many wonder what will Sony remove next via a firmware update. The most extreme example used is backwards compatibility next, though that won't be happening. 

With such a move made, Sony had to expect a mountain of backfire from the gaming community and it's certainly pouring in. Whether these complaints will go anywhere or succumb to anything isn't apparent at the moment, but it's worth keeping an eye on. As of now, Sony hasn't made anymore statements about the removal and still stands by their decision to do so. 



Source: Examiner.com


----------

